# Another mystery bicycle..



## bikesnbuses (Aug 26, 2017)

Morning everyone..I picked up this partial taller framed partial bike yesterday; block chain.wedge seat post.unfortunately the bars have rust holes..It came with a nice juvenile seat..Badge area doesnt show a silhouette of a badge  
Any thoughts..Ill gladly take better pictures if needed..


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 26, 2017)

Bottom bracket? Any numbers?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 26, 2017)

Looks teens Westfield.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 26, 2017)

BB pics..no numbers..


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 26, 2017)

I've seen the clamped bottom bracket before- I'd move it more to ca.1900.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> BB pics..no numbers..
> View attachment 666152 View attachment 666153 View attachment 666154



Whoa, didn't see that coming.


----------



## oddball (Aug 26, 2017)

Just a guess,but same sprocket,black finish and Detachable Hanger, though think different drop outs.1902/03


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like You maybe found a Treasure... Congrats----Cowboy


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 27, 2017)

Heres a picture of the rear hub.Sorry,I only have the rear..


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 27, 2017)

Columbia or pope roadster.. frame is wider than a track this is a 1901 track...exact same as the Indian track but the badge.


----------



## Rambler (Sep 22, 2017)

Did anyone ever figure out who the actual manufacturer of this bicycle is. Westfield or other? I have a similar ladies version with same rear dropout chain adjusters, same seat post, same fork. very similar crank etc. I'm sure it wasn't built by Indian but actually manufactured by someone else.  Thanks.

View attachment 665916 View attachment 665917


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 22, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Morning everyone..I picked up this partial taller framed partial bike yesterday; block chain.wedge seat post.unfortunately the bars have rust holes..It came with a nice juvenile seat..Badge area doesnt show a silhouette of a badge
> Any thoughts..Ill gladly take better pictures if needed..View attachment 665916 View attachment 665917



SWEET BIKE I LOVE IT, WOULD LIKE TO BUILD IT UP AND RIDE IT.


----------

